# can't load modules with kernel-2.6.8.1 [solved]

## bulash

I'm having problems loading modules after a kernel upgrade. Everything works fine with 2.6.7 (development-sources), but with 2.6.8.1 not a single module can be loaded:

```
FATAL: Module <whatever> not found.
```

I have loadable module support in my config (In fact, I am using the same config for the two kernels) and have already tried recompiling module-init-tools. Recompiling the old kernel (2.6.7) does not yield the errors, so I guess it must be related to the new kernel.

ThanksLast edited by bulash on Thu Aug 26, 2004 6:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fabiolla

Hello, 

what does ls -l /lib/modules show ?

I had once the same problem, the reason in my case was, that I forgot to make modules_install.

----------

## bulash

no, they are all there. I didn't forget to install them.

----------

## Sgaduuw

try running "depmod -a" and then modprobing your modules

----------

## bulash

thanks for the quick replies

however, after depmod -a the modules still weren't found...

----------

## bulash

installed linux26-headers and now it seems ok...

----------

## drakos7

Yeah, when was anyone notified about this switch from linux-headers to linux26-headers? Messed me up for a while that is for sure. So are all of us 2.6.8 kernel users supposed to

```
emerge unmerge linux-headers
```

and 

```
emerge linux26-headers
```

 :Question: 

I have ugly QM_MODULES error now. That I hope to fix.

When you do the upgrade you will see the message 

```
Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling glibc, as such, following the installation

 * of newer headers, it is advised that you re-merge glibc as follows:

 * emerge glibc

 * Failure to do so will cause glibc to not make use of newer features present in the updated kerne
```

which is just fine and dandy. Time to see if a reboot fixes my QM_MODULES issue...

----------

## drakos7

```
emerge -C modutils && emerge module-init-tools
```

has fixed my QM_MODULES woes thankfully. No need to reboot! One of the lovely things about linux I must say!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## plate

Now, if you happen to keep your distfiles on an NFS share, have a modular NIC and a broken CD-ROM drive like myself  :Embarassed: , this needs a little more effort. I had to compile a non-modular kernel to get back online after the next reboot, then re-emerge module-init-tools (which indeed fixes this problem).

I'm running a modular kernel 2.6.8.1-mm4 again now, and I'm making this sticky for a couple of days since I expect other people to fall into the same trap of "accidentally" emerging modutils-2.4.27, when it's really just a relic in their world file from the old days, and should be disregarded if they don't plan on reverting to a 2.4 kernel...   :Razz: 

----------

## yutt

I just went through the same ordeal as plate. I do not understand why all of the sudden this happened. I have never used a 2.4 kernel, and never had a problem until this morning.

I shut my PC off every night (saves electricity), but booting this morning I see no modules are loading, and since my NIC is modular I had no way to even figure out what was going on, or easily fix it once I did.

I'm in the process of fixing it right now. This is incredibly frustrating.

----------

## yutt

I am trying;

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k =linux26-header-2.6.8.1
```

and getting an error that it is masked. Can anyone help point me in the right direction?

It's probably something simple, but I am tired and annoyed.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Update:

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux26-headers/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1.ebuild
```

That works. Though I know there must be a more standard way to do that.

----------

## Paranoid

This was a problem for me also-unmerge module-init-tools-3.0-r2 and go back to r1. BINGO

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> this was a problem for me also-unmerge module-init-tools-3.0-r2 and go back to r1. BINGO

 

Are you sure you have to go back to -r1?

I think simply recompiling the current version should do it.

----------

## Paranoid

Didn't work for me but let me say I have a rather large buzz-on.  It was the quickest fix I could come up with. Tomorrow I will explore it further.

EDIT:getting rid of modutils & recompiling module-init-tools-3.0-r2 does indeed work.

----------

## b1c1l1

 *yutt wrote:*   

> I am trying;
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k =linux26-header-2.6.8.1
> ```
> ...

 

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo sys-kernel/linux26-headers -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av linux26-headers
```

----------

## EzInKy

Glad I found this thread. It needs a bump. I had the same problem, none of my modules would load. After I booted into my "rescue" partition and chrooting into Gentoo I reemerged module-init-tools and all is well again.

----------

## Jefklak

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> Glad I found this thread. It needs a bump. I had the same problem, none of my modules would load. After I booted into my "rescue" partition and chrooting into Gentoo I reemerged module-init-tools and all is well again.

 

Same here, after a strange emerge system everything went wrong...

----------

## majx

There is an opened bug at

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61854

Have added my comment...

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

will make it (modules-loading and so on) work again hopefully

Greetings

majx

----------

## CodAv

 *majx wrote:*   

> There is an opened bug at
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61854
> 
> Have added my comment...
> ...

 

As stated above by drakos7, you may need to unmerge modutils before re-emerging module-init-tools. I had the same problem, and it did the trick for me.

----------

## mbjr

I'm having the same problem and well, I'm working on removing modutils... but I get the following:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2584, in ?

    if 1==unmerge(myaction, myfiles):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2040, in unmerge

    retval=portage.unmerge(mysplit[0],mysplit[1],portage.root,mysettings,unmerge_action not in ["clean","prune"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2549, in unmerge

    mylink.unmerge(trimworld=mytrimworld,cleanup=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5867, in unmerge

    myworld=open(self.myroot+WORLD_FILE,"w")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '//var/lib/portage/world'
```

what the hell this means?

I've looked at the ebuild, it looks alright...

also I have notices like this when unmerge begins:

QA Notice: ECLASS 'flag-o-matic' inherited illegally in sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27

QA Notice: ECLASS 'eutils' inherited illegally in sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27

----------

## rastachops

Hi

I've got the same sort of problem with loading a module for my via-rhine NIC. QM_MODULES problem. So I unmerged modutils then tried to emerge module-init-tools but rather than using the file in /usr/portage/.... it tries, unsuccessfully to download this from the web. 

So I resorted to going into the directory where the module-init-tools pack is and had a go at installing it manually (unpack,configure,make,make install). Is that the correct way to do it? If not how should I install it manually? If this is totallly the wrong approach can anyone offer me some help?

Cheers & TIA

----------

## jammib

 *Quote:*   

> (unpack,configure,make,make install)

 

should work a treat, if it doesn't you'll probably find more details in the README/INSTALL files when you unpack the tarball.  If that doesn't work go to the homepage listed on an emerge -s and see if there are any more instructions.

Jammib

----------

## bennettp

rastachops: cd into /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools. Check to see if you still have the old ebuild for the module-init-tools package. If you do, great! Just run "emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-<version>.ebuild", where <version> is the version of the package you have in /usr/portage/distfiles.

If you're using a 2.6 kernel, add sys-apps/modutils to /etc/portage/package.mask; this will prevent it from ever being used again!

Edit: oops, that should be package.mask, not package.unmask!

(I had the QM_OMDULES problem yesterday! I need to use wlan-ng, which is modular only, to get around my buggy firmware. I hopped onto my brother's computer, burnt module-init-tools, and put it into my computer, only to find that I'd compiled the iso9660 filesystem as a module!   :Twisted Evil:  ...)

----------

## rastachops

I have:

```
ls /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/ 

module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild
```

And when I execute

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild 
```

It says that it's emerging module-init-tools-3.0-r2 but tries to download modutils from the net (why is it doing this?? I told it to install module-init-tools not modutils!) then fails and doesn't install module-init-tools, even though the file is present in /usr/portage/distfiles/

Can anyone help me?

----------

